# Best Exhaust for '08 3.2L



## RFKenny (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm seriously considering getting an exhaust for my 3.2 TT. Price plays a pretty large factor, but I'm mostly concerned with the sound. The standard exhaust is just too quiet for my taste, and I want something more exotic. Readily available where I live, there is Magnaflow, Milltek, Exotic Speed, Agency Power, and Megan Racing. Megan Racing offers an axle back (since I'm mostly concerned with sound, I don't really need the full catback, right?) for $450. Not bad, but I haven't found any sound clips and I'm worried it'll sound too ricey. Do any of you have any experience with any of these exhausts? All opinions welcome!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I still hold the title for best VR6 exhaust note, but mine wasn't that cheap.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

:thumbup:


NeverOEM said:


> I think I still hold the title for best VR6 exhaust note, but mine wasn't that cheap.


----------



## RFKenny (Nov 17, 2010)

Man, yours does sound amazing. I just don't know if I can afford it. I may just have to choose Megan and hope it sounds good...


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

RFKenny said:


> Man, yours does sound amazing. I just don't know if I can afford it. I may just have to choose Megan and hope it sounds good...


magnaflow it


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

I have the Milltek. With the resonator option, it is almost identical to stock. Way too quiet. I now have the resonator removed and it's much better, but still too quiet for my taste. The raspiness of the VR6 is rather pronounced, but it does sound pretty good. There's a bit of drone without the resonator, but only at about 1200-1500 rpm.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

eweu said:


> I have the Milltek. With the resonator option, it is almost identical to stock. Way too quiet. I now have the resonator removed and it's much better, but still too quiet for my taste. The raspiness of the VR6 is rather pronounced, but it does sound pretty good. There's a bit of drone without the resonator, but only at about 1200-1500 rpm.


agreed, thats why i held off from a couple of deals i saw online in regards to the quad tip milltek. youtube'd it, and found it wayyy to quiet! 

but just a suggestion, remove your cats! i did it and i heart my raspy exhaust :laugh: i wonder how bad its going to be when i get the non-resonated magnaflow


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> but just a suggestion, remove your cats! i did it and i heart my raspy exhaust :laugh: i wonder how bad its going to be when i get the non-resonated magnaflow


Heh. I didn't think I'd ever do a dp or piggies on a car, but this may be the first. That VR6 is just begging to sing!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

no res + muffler is all you need; taking the cats out will be a bit vocal.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

im sorta a newb to this but can anyone explain to me about the 3.2l stock exhaust. 
what can i do to it or remove to make my v6 sing? take off the cat? does it have a resonator? will removing these parts affect smog check? 

thanks


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

So you have (2) down pipes, then 2 o2 sensors. After that, the passenger side pipe has a resonator and shortly after the resonator, both pipes mate into one with a y-pipe. Then the single pipes goes into the "suitcase" muffler and two exhaust pipes out on both sides.

I have a drawing for you to look at to better explain this... later today when I get on my laptop


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> So you have (2) down pipes, then 2 o2 sensors. After that, the passenger side pipe has a resonator and shortly after the resonator, both pipes mate into one with a y-pipe. Then the single pipes goes into the "suitcase" muffler and two exhaust pipes out on both sides.
> 
> I have a drawing for you to look at to better explain this... later today when I get on my laptop
> 
> ...


 ok i was a little off but heres what it looks like, very restrictive to say the least


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

Wow thanks for that picture layout. One more question. What if I were to remove both both silencer mufflers n resonator. I still need to know about if it would pass a smog check


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> Wow thanks for that picture layout. One more question. What if I were to remove both both silencer mufflers n resonator. I still need to know about if it would pass a smog check


 Along as you don't remove cats you'll be okay in regards to CELs 


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you have any videos or sound clips without the resonator. I did that to an 2006 Acura TL, and it was cheap, but the sound was great. Does removing the resonator affects the HP?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Mau1976 said:


> I was wondering if any of you have any videos or sound clips without the resonator. I did that to an 2006 Acura TL, and it was cheap, but the sound was great. Does removing the resonator affects the HP?


 i only have my cats removed, i can do i vid if you guys like


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

That would be awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

yes please do!!! because if removing the silencer mufflers n resonator doesnt affect smog checks than im doing it within this week or next..!! thanks


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

resonator removal will make the exhaust incredibly raspy. I wasn't too fond of it to be honest when I had it done before replacing my muffler.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

NeverOEM, did you also remove the first silencer? The above diagram is wrong as there is only a muffler on one side of the Y. Here's a picture of an A3, but the exhaust layout is identical otherwise: 










I'm curious as to the effect that muffler has on the system. I'm overall generally happy with my Milltek non-res system, but I sure would like a little more volume out of it, especially at lower RPMs.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't heard NeverOEM's but I have always liked the smooth rumble on this one  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjONgCD0uzc


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

U gotta go into the tt vs TTS post n watch neveroems YouTube vid. It sounds like a beast.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the only thing left in my exhaust is the cats and the muffler.


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

Any other videos or commernts on deleting the resonator?


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

thesandeman 
please post that vid up please!!!!!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Tomorrow, I will be doing the install of the new exhaust and will take vids of before and after :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

woohoo!! i have a exhaust appt tomorrow to delete the resonator and the silencer mufflers.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

I recently threw on a Magnaflow Touring series on my 3.2l. Sounds way better. Not R32 loud but just right. Found it on Ebay new for $595 shipped.


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't find anything for less than $750.00 plus s/h.


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you going to post some vids Thesandmen


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Mau1976 said:


> Are you going to post some vids Thesandmen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Woq6ca97GS8

here ya go guys :thumbup:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

i just deleted my resonator and it sounds pretty much the same.. i cant take off the cat cuz we have smog checks in las vegas.. ill take a vid tomorrow


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Mau1976 said:


> I can't find anything for less than $750.00 plus s/h.


LIES! performance peddler has a cat back for 484 shipped lol


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

look on ebay.. theres a megan exhaust for around 450 and a agency power one for 500


----------



## RFKenny (Nov 17, 2010)

> I recently threw on a Magnaflow Touring series on my 3.2l. Sounds way better. Not R32 loud but just right. Found it on Ebay new for $595 shipped.


Any way you can take a video of the sound?


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Got it from Wundercarparts on Ebay. i'll get a clip this weekend.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cat-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## RFKenny (Nov 17, 2010)

> Got it from Wundercarparts on Ebay. i'll get a clip this weekend.


sweet, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## RFKenny (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you still able to get a sound clip?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

RFKenny said:


> Are you still able to get a sound clip?


Just got mine installed and it's pure secks 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## RFKenny (Nov 17, 2010)

> Just got mine installed and it's pure secks


Very nice! Do you have a video camera so we can all hear it?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

RFKenny said:


> Very nice! Do you have a video camera so we can all hear it?


after i install my new wheels and snap pics, and send the diagrams for the bumper removal to forum members, and check out another member's car thats in the area :thumbup:


----------

